# ProQ smoker temp to low



## joe2chillo (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a ProQ Excel 20 bullet water smoker. The ProQ is also know as the Apollo here in the US and Canada but it is basically the same design as the Weber Smokey Mountain with some improvements. Today is my first use of it but I am having a problem getting my temp hot enough. I have 3 thermometers going and different levels. The bottom is doing alright a 230F but the top is only at 220F I would like to get the top up to 225F and keep the bottom below 250F. This should be doable but I have all 3 vents fully open right now so I can't really give it more air short of opening the door which seems to let out more heat. Any suggestions on how I can get that temp up just a bit and keep it stable?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 5, 2011)

Interesting smoker..

Do you have the top vent all the way open..

Here's a site I found with a video and instructions..

  Have a great day and Welcome!!

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

 The free E-Course is awesome too!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse

      Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2011)

[font=arial, sans-serif]Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview! Now, if you would, go to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can give you a proper welcome.[/font]

[font=arial, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## joe2chillo (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I ended up opening the buttom door just a crack and was able to get the temp up to where I needed it. Later in the day I had to adjust again as I live in AZ and it very hot. Ribs were the best I have ever made. The pork but came very good as well considering it was my first time making one. The pork but took longer than I wanted and the internal temp had a 10 degree difference depending on where i  put the probe. It was about a 6lb butt and took nearly 14 hours! It was such a long day that by the time we were ready to eat I was too tired to enjoy it. But all in all it was a success. My first smoker is very nice. Prior to this I was smoking on my gas grill which although difficult was effective but no where near as awesome as this. I will check out those links and ecourse before my next BBQ. Thanks again all!


----------

